# Video Capture in Ubuntu from Mini DV Camcorder through IEEE 1394



## skghosh44 (Dec 27, 2007)

How to detect IEEE 1394 Fireware in Ubuntu and capture video from Mini DV camcorder to PC. 
thanks in advance.


----------



## skghosh44 (Dec 27, 2007)

As I have not get any reply from this thread, I tried ubuntu forums and Kino home page. With the help of these I solved my problem as under.

After installing Video Capture software KINO, I became root user for write access permission as under and I am able to capture the video from camcorder.



> sudo chown root /dev/raw1394


 for that session only. 

But it is not permanent solution, hence I tried for a prmanent solution and got it in the Ubuntu Forums. The code is as under



> sudo gedit /etc/udev/rules.d/40-permissions.


here is the link. Go to the page and navigate at last in Extras
*www.kinodv.org/article/view/155/1/13/

I think those who use  ubuntu OS  and try to capture video from Mini DV camcorder through IEEE 1394 PCI fireware card will help.
thnaks.


----------

